# Omniphere Browser - how to view only 3rd party libraries?



## SomeGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

Is it possible to view all your third party libraries in one go? I've purchased a bunch of 3rd party libraries from the unfinished, PluginGuru, Sound Dust, Audiority, etc but each of these install in their own folder so they appear as separate libraries in the Directory, so I'm stuck selecting them one by one. I tried putting them all into a "3rd party" subfolder, but then I then loose all my category information for each library. 

Is there a way to view all my third party presets (no spectrasonics presets) in the browser at once? I guess I could go in an tag each preset with the tag "3rd party" but that would take a very long time. Hopefully someone else has a solution.


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 23, 2017)

Not a total solution, but you can view all of a single developers presets at once. Set one of the columns to "author" and select The Unfinished or Sound Dust.


----------

